# Asterisk 1.0

## smart

Asterisk 1.0 is out.... somebody working on an ebuild update already ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kashani

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63101

kashani

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *kashani wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63101

 

Yes, there is a bug registered, but a lot of asterisk bugs seem to be accumulating in "new" state.  Is there an active developer involvement currently with asterisk?

----------

## rjreb

I'm a total newbie with this so no flames please. Am I required to buy a Digium card in order to use Asterisk? If not, could someone provide a brief breakdown how'd I set this up for home use.

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *rjreb wrote:*   

> I'm a total newbie with this so no flames please. Am I required to buy a Digium card in order to use Asterisk? If not, could someone provide a brief breakdown how'd I set this up for home use.

 

It isn't all that hard, although editing the config files can be confusing.

First, you only need to buy additional hardware for the computer if you want to use analog phones, or want to access line banks or t1/e1 lines or other things like that.  If you just want to use SIP phones and connect to services like VoicePulseConnect or something, no extra hardware is needed.

Second, go to the Asterisk Wiki and start reading: http://www.voip-info.org/wiki-Asterisk

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *rjreb wrote:*   

> I'm a total newbie with this so no flames please. Am I required to buy a Digium card in order to use Asterisk? If not, could someone provide a brief breakdown how'd I set this up for home use.

 

If you need asterisk to answer you standard phone line I suggest go with Digium card; it might be a bit extra comparing to other hardware but Digium supports their hardware and you will be able to find answer on other forum.

Don't buy Sipura SPA-3000 units; I just got one and I can hardly get any support on configuration, their reseller wasn't able to help me either.  I don't know if my unit is defective or not but it doesn't work as it suppose to.

#Joseph

----------

## GamesBond

Question about emerging asterisk:

When i try to emerge the lot I am a bit worried about the useflags it displays:

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/zaptel-1.0.0  -devfs26  289 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/mpg123-0.59s-r4  -3dnow -esd -mmx -nas -oss  239 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libpri-1.0.0   48 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/zapata-1.0.0   72 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/asterisk-1.0.0  -alsa +apache2 -doc -gtk -mmx -mysql -nopri -nozaptel  10,993 kB

Obviously it is emerging libpri and zapata and zaptel but the useflags for asterisk mention -nopri -nozaptel.

Why?? It should use either (or both)!

----------

## fleed

Do you really need libpri and zaptel if you're using an IP-only solution?

----------

## GamesBond

Yes because I really want to use it as a PBX, not just as a variant of skype therefore I want to connect my PSTN line too.

But the problem was more of an e-build question / problem  :Smile: 

----------

## GamesBond

Is anybody running Asterisk on a 2.6 kernel? Zaptel generated several warnings about running kernel 2.6:

 * You're using zaptel with linux-2.6:

 *    Zaptel doesn't support devfs with 2.6, you'll need to use udev or

 *    disable devfs

 *    or use devfs and write a script which re-creates the device nodes for

 *    you

I looked through some topics on the forum and to use udev it seems I must make a sheer endless numer of modifications to the box incl. the kernel (not happy with that) but it could also be fixed using a script or a patch?

I guess this error is caused by zaptel & kernel 2.6

asterisk # ztcfg

Notice: Configuration file is /etc/zaptel.conf

line 141: Unable to open master device '/dev/zap/ctl'

While this device does in fact exist and also I am unable to mobprobe the module zaptel.

I emerged udev and then tried to re-emerge zaptel which fails with about 6-7 pages of errors! Some small snippets:

include/linux/types.h:18: error: syntax error before "__kernel_dev_t"

include/linux/types.h:18: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__kernel_dev_t'

include/linux/types.h:18: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:21: error: syntax error before "dev_t"

include/linux/types.h:152: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `f_tinode'

include/linux/types.h:152: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:155: error: syntax error before '}' token

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c:42:

include/linux/kernel.h:15:27: asm/byteorder.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/kernel.h:16:21: asm/bug.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c:42:

include/linux/kernel.h:81: error: syntax error before "size_t"

include/linux/kernel.h:82: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/kernel.h:82: warning: conflicting types for built-in function `snprintf'

include/linux/kernel.h:83: error: syntax error before "size_t"

include/linux/kernel.h:83: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/time.h:145:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/time.h:145:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/time.h:145:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/time.h:145:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/fs.h:356: error: storage size of `bd_sem' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:357: error: storage size of `bd_mount_sem' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:431: error: storage size of `i_atime' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:432: error: storage size of `i_mtime' isn't known

----------

## RageX^NZ

I too am trying to get Asterisk working on a 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 kernel with UDEV and have come to the same problem that you have.

When executing ztcfg I get 

linux05 etc # ztcfg

Notice: Configuration file is /etc/zaptel.conf

line 140: Unable to open master device '/dev/zap/ctl'

linux05 etc #

And when I run asterisk -c I get

linux05 etc # asterisk -c

Asterisk 1.0.0, Copyright (C) 1999-2004 Digium.

Written by Mark Spencer <markster@digium.com>

=========================================================================

[ Booting......Oct  8 09:55:05 WARNING[16384]: res_musiconhold.c:561 moh_register: Unable to open pseudo channel for timing...  Sound may be choppy.

...........Found new ID3 Header

.Warning, flexible rate not heavily tested!

...linux05 etc # Ouch ... error while writing audio data: : Broken pipe

I have no damn idea why it's doing this and would really like to get to the bottom of it. 

As a side note, I dont have ANY FXO/FXS interfaces in the machine so the need for Zaptel was eluding me a bit.

----------

## mglauche

I have a simmilar problem, but asterisk just exists :

....

Asterisk Dynamic Loader Starting:

  == Parsing '/etc/asterisk/modules.conf': Found

 [res_musiconhold.so] => (Music On Hold Resource)

  == Parsing '/etc/asterisk/musiconhold.conf': Found

Oct  8 16:04:23 WARNING[16384]: res_musiconhold.c:561 moh_register: Unable to open pseudo channel for timing...  Sound may be choppy.

  == Registered application 'MusicOnHold'

  == Registered application 'WaitMusicOnHold'

  == Registered application 'SetMusicOnHold'

 [chan_capi.so] => (Common ISDN API for Asterisk)

  == Parsing '/etc/asterisk/capi.conf': Found

Found new ID3 Header

Beginning asterisk shutdown....

Executing last minute cleanups

  == Destroying any remaining musiconhold processes

Asterisk cleanly ending (2).

Why does it beginn with shutdown ?

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *mglauche wrote:*   

> Why does it beginn with shutdown ?

 

Asterisk is multithreaded.  

The problem here is with music on hold.  I've temorarily commented out the stuff in the music on hold conf file to get * up.  I suspect we are using the wrong version of MPG123.

----------

## mglauche

I changed the default in musiconhold.conf to quietunbuf, now asterisk starts      :Very Happy: 

----------

## GamesBond

Did you find a solution for the zaptel compilation problem?

Asterisk still won't start here because of the zaptel problem.

----------

## GamesBond

OK, I got a little further. I don't know why but after re-emerging zapata finally zaptel will build. It is not working however and I still get too many erros during the build. It's now complaining about:

*** Warning: "zt_register" [/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/ztdynamic.ko] has no CRC!

*** Warning: "zt_transmit" [/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/ztdynamic.ko] has no CRC!

*** Warning: "zt_receive" [/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/ztdynamic.ko] has no CRC!

*** Warning: "zt_ec_chunk" [/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/ztdynamic.ko] has no CRC!

*** Warning: "zt_set_dynamic_ioctl" [/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/ztdynamic.ko] has no CRC!

*** Warning: "zt_unregister" [/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/ztdynamic.ko] has no CRC!

*** Warning: "zt_alarm_notify" [/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/ztdynamic.ko] has no CRC!

*** Warning: "zt_rbsbits" [/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/ztdynamic.ko] has no CRC!

*** Warning: "zt_transmit" [/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/ztdummy.ko] has no CRC!

*** Warning: "zt_receive" [/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/ztdummy.ko] has no CRC!

*** Warning: "zt_unregister" [/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/ztdummy.ko] has no CRC!

*** Warning: "zt_register" [/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/ztdummy.ko] has no CRC!

*** Warning: "zt_dynamic_unregister" [/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/ztd-eth.ko] has no CRC!

etc

etc

etc

----------

## RageX^NZ

That musiconhold unbuf thing has asterisk running sweet for me.

My plan of attack is to get all the extensions working how I want them then tackle getting my BRI ISDN card working which unfortunately requires building from CVS.

God damn, cant see why they dont just make a seperate module like libpri

----------

## rjreb

I've tried to set up Asterisk but regardless if it's .90 or 1.0 my phone won't connect. Also I cannot telnet to port 5060.

Here's what I'm getting from my startup:

[app_db.so] => (Database access functions for Asterisk extension logic)

  == Registered application 'DBget'

  == Registered application 'DBput'

  == Registered application 'DBdel'

  == Registered application 'DBdeltree'

 [chan_sip.so] => (Session Initiation Protocol (SIP))

  == Parsing '/etc/asterisk/sip.conf': Found

Oct 11 19:20:30 WARNING[16384]: config.c:593 cfg_process: No '=' (equal sign) in line 54 of sip.conf

  == SIP Listening on 0.0.0.0:5060

  == Using TOS bits 0

  == Registered channel type 'SIP' (Session Initiation Protocol (SIP))

  == Registered application 'SIPDtmfMode'

  == Parsing '/etc/asterisk/enum.conf': Found

Asterisk Ready.

But if I try to telnet I get:

telnet localhost 5060

Trying 127.0.0.1...

telnet: connect to address 127.0.0.1: Connection refused

Here's my emerge settings if it's of any use:

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/asterisk-0.9.0  -alsa -apache2 -doc -gtk -mmx -mysql +nopri +nozaptel 

I'm missing something obvious but I'm starting to repeat myself so I figure it's time to ask for some assistance. Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## xming

asterisk only supports SIP on UDP 5060 and not TCP 5060 hence, you cannot telnet to that port. You need to configure a account and soft/hard phone to the asterisk

xming

----------

## GamesBond

I'm a dumbass.

modprobing the modules revealed that the modules are working and my X100P is found......

Is this something I should be worried about:

Oct 12 16:42:12 WARNING[16384]: chan_skinny.c:2584 reload_config: Unable to get our IP address, Skinny disabled

Oct 12 16:42:12 WARNING[16384]: chan_oss.c:434 soundcard_init: Unable to open /dev/dsp: No such file or directory

----------

## GamesBond

Did anyone get music on hold working?

I specified unbuffered too but everytime musiconhold is supposed to kick in (or when testing it using the suggested addition to extensions.conf on voip-info.org) i get this message:

WARNING[294927]: res_musiconhold.c:366 moh1_exec: Unable to start music on hold (class '30') on channel SIP/101-8168

----------

## RageX^NZ

Ok My problem now is that conference calls do not work, I get 

Oct 13 09:55:16 WARNING[245775]: chan_zap.c:755 zt_open: Unable to open '/dev/zap/pseudo': No such file or directory

Oct 13 09:55:16 ERROR[245775]: chan_zap.c:6663 chandup: Unable to dup channel: No such file or directory

Oct 13 09:55:16 WARNING[245775]: app_meetme.c:227 build_conf: Unable to open pseudo channel - trying device

Oct 13 09:55:16 WARNING[245775]: app_meetme.c:230 build_conf: Unable to open pseudo device

in the asterisk log, and when I start zaptel it seems to start but apon stopping it I get:

linux05 root # /etc/init.d/zaptel start

linux05 root # /etc/init.d/zaptel stop

 * Stopping zaptel...

Notice: Configuration file is /etc/zaptel.conf

line 140: Unable to open master device '/dev/zap/ctl'                     [ ok ]

linux05 root #

The machine has NO FXO/FXS cards, it's VoIP only at this point, so any pointers on how to get this working are much appreciated.

----------

## GamesBond

Did you install udev already? Or are you still on devfs? My guess is that devfs is the problem. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

----------

## RageX^NZ

Heh, yep still on devfs, just before I saw this reply I started installing UDEV so once the kernel recompiles I will hopefully be away.

----------

## RageX^NZ

OK even with udev and the following rules:

# Section for zaptel device

KERNEL="zapctl",     NAME="zap/ctl"

KERNEL="zaptimer",   NAME="zap/timer"

KERNEL="zapchannel", NAME="zap/channel"

KERNEL="zappseudo",  NAME="zap/pseudo"

KERNEL="zap[0-9]*",  NAME="zap/%n"

It does not create the /dev/zap nodes.

Perhaps it needs to have a module loaded to do this??

----------

## GamesBond

I found the post too about adding 'rules' to udev but did not have the slightest idea where to add those rules  :Smile: 

Are you sure udev is being used and the kernel options for it are enabled? I will try conference on my * box tomorrow.

----------

## RageX^NZ

Yes, I am VERY sure udev is being used,

udevd is running, and disabled devfs completely in kernel.

You add them to /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

It would be good if someone else can do this and confirm them not working.

----------

## andyknownasabu

Trying to compile zaptel-1.0.0 I get the following error message which hasn't been mentioned here so far (I'm compiling against 2.6.9-rc4-mm1):

```
 * Enabled 2.6 module building workaround...

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -O4 -g -Wall -DBUILDING_TONEZONE    -DSTANDALONE_ZAPATA   -c -o gendigits.o gendigits.c

gcc -o gendigits gendigits.o -lm

./gendigits

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -O4 -g -Wall -DBUILDING_TONEZONE    -DSTANDALONE_ZAPATA    makefw.c   -o makefw

./makefw tormenta2.rbt tor2fw > tor2fw.h

Loaded 69900 bytes from file

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -O4 -g -Wall -DBUILDING_TONEZONE    -DSTANDALONE_ZAPATA   -c -o ztcfg.o ztcfg.c

gcc -c -fPIC -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -O4 -g -Wall -DBUILDING_TONEZONE    -DSTANDALONE_ZAPATA -DBUILDING_TONEZONE -o zonedata.lo zonedata.c

gcc -c -fPIC -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -O4 -g -Wall -DBUILDING_TONEZONE    -DSTANDALONE_ZAPATA -DBUILDING_TONEZONE -o tonezone.lo tonezone.c

ar rcs libtonezone.a zonedata.lo tonezone.lo

gcc -o ztcfg ztcfg.o -lm -L. libtonezone.a

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -O4 -g -Wall -DBUILDING_TONEZONE    -DSTANDALONE_ZAPATA   -c -o torisatool.o torisatool.c

gcc -o torisatool torisatool.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -O4 -g -Wall -DBUILDING_TONEZONE    -DSTANDALONE_ZAPATA   -c -o ztmonitor.o ztmonitor.c

gcc -o ztmonitor ztmonitor.o

gcc -c ztspeed.c

gcc -o ztspeed ztspeed.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -O4 -g -Wall -DBUILDING_TONEZONE    -DSTANDALONE_ZAPATA   -c -o zttool.o zttool.c

gcc -o zttool zttool.o -lnewt

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -O4 -g -Wall -DBUILDING_TONEZONE    -DSTANDALONE_ZAPATA    zttest.c   -o zttest

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-rc4-mm1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.o

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c: In function `zt_chan_write':

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c:1720: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c: In function `ioctl_load_zone':

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c:2355: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c: In function `zt_common_ioctl':

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c:2706: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c:2766: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_to_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c:2769: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c:2851: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c:2881: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_to_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c: In function `zt_chanandpseudo_ioctl':

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c:3590: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c:3600: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_to_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c:3603: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c:3654: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_to_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c:3658: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/zaptel.c:163: warning: 'fcstab' defined but not used

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/tor2.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/torisa.o

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/torisa.c:1139: warning: 'set_tor_base' defined but not used

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/wcusb.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/wcfxo.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/wcfxs.o

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/wcfxs.c: In function `wcfxs_interrupt':

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/wcfxs.c:473: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'wcfxs_proslic_check_hook': function body not available

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/wcfxs.c:810: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/wcfxs.c:474: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'wcfxs_proslic_recheck_sanity': function body not available

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/wcfxs.c:812: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/wcfxs.c:472: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'wcfxs_voicedaa_check_hook': function body not available

/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/wcfxs.c:814: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0/wcfxs.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/zaptel-1.0.0/work/zaptel-1.0.0] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-rc4-mm1'

make: *** [linux26] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-misc/zaptel-1.0.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 89, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## GamesBond

Make sure you re-emerge zapata first before emerging zaptel when you upgrade a kernel.

I got bitten by this the first time

----------

## GamesBond

Is it possible to emerge an old version of mpg123? I would like to install the version that is confirmed as working by the asterisk dev team. The latest version in portage is not working.

mpg123 0.59r is confirmed to be working with * (I know there is another solution but I don't want to go down the road of patching *)

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *GamesBond wrote:*   

> Is it possible to emerge an old version of mpg123? I would like to install the version that is confirmed as working by the asterisk dev team. The latest version in portage is not working.
> 
> mpg123 0.59r is confirmed to be working with * (I know there is another solution but I don't want to go down the road of patching *)

 

mpg123-0.59r isn't in portage anymore... But you can get the old ebuild using the cvs webfrontend

http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/

and create a new OVERLAY structure as usual.

----------

## atn

followw this : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2456447.html#2456447

removing udev detection in zaptel makefile .

----------

## mach.82

Just wondering what kernel source is anyone using?

Lots other people are using Red Hat Enterprise Linux 3. What would be the equivalent in Gentoo?

Thanks!

----------

## mach.82

Anyone? :Shocked: 

----------

## elajoie

I got bored on my trip to Germany this summer and went on in to a book store here in Munich.

Low and behold the store carried German and English O'Reilly books! 

There is a new book published June 2005 on asterisk and VoIP in general. The author uses the Digium X100P and the newer cards from digium as well. The read from begining to end seems to be going quite well.

http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/switchingvoip/

I will be doing the install in september with some new hardware and post it on my site along with my current MythTV howto going up @ http://www.ericlajoie.com

My idea is to have two VoIP phones in the house hooked up to my Asterisk server w/ a PSTN (Public Switched Telephone Netowrk / your phone jack wall adapter) connection as well. Then I plan on routing my international calls through a VoIP service provider and local calls through the FXO card I purchased.

If any of you have experiance hooking your asterisk system up to a VoIP provider for calling to PSTN lines let me know.. Im still a little hazzy with this topic.

----------

## elvisthedj

Just my two cents worth... I've been using asterisk/gentoo for quite some time and I never seem to have any luck with emerging.  I always use cvshead for *

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *elvisthedj wrote:*   

> Just my two cents worth... I've been using asterisk/gentoo for quite some time and I never seem to have any luck with emerging.  I always use cvshead for *

 

To get you to a case nickel, I'll add three more cents. I build a product that uses stock Gentoo and stock asterisk ebuilds and it all works!

----------

## elvisthedj

 *BigBaaadBob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To get you to a case nickel, I'll add three more cents. I build a product that uses stock Gentoo and stock asterisk ebuilds and it all works!

 

Ok Mr. SmartyPants :p   Since I build my * for home and play with it quite frequently, I need CVS head anyway (for all the new toys)

----------

## elajoie

OK, so some use the emerged packages and some use the cvs build. The big difference for me is do you both use the 2.6 kernel and what packages are you flaging w/ the ~x86 keyword or ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" flag

Im thinking of using the voicemial redirect feture to route too two difference phones from one PSTN originating call. That should be the only features i'll need right off. That way when someone calls my house for me or another person it calls the right phone depending one what option the calles picks.

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *elajoie wrote:*   

> OK, so some use the emerged packages and some use the cvs build. The big difference for me is do you both use the 2.6 kernel and what packages are you flaging w/ the ~x86 keyword or ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" flag

 

I don't know about that specific feature.

On the Asterisk systems, I currently use gentoo-sources (2.6) but I haven't yet upgraded to the 2.6.12 series.  I use ~x86 Asterisk and Zaptel.

This is a livecd so I also accept latest genkernel, catalyst, and related things.  None of that is relevant to Asterisk.

----------

## elvisthedj

 *elajoie wrote:*   

> OK, so some use the emerged packages and some use the cvs build. The big difference for me is do you both use the 2.6 kernel and what packages are you flaging w/ the ~x86 keyword or ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" flag
> 
> 

 

I'm 2.6 and I don't have any ~x86 cuz I'm amd64  :Very Happy:   (no idea how many unstables I have relevant to *)

 *elajoie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im thinking of using the voicemial redirect feture to route too two difference phones from one PSTN originating call. 
> 
> 

 

That's easy with the dialplan, but if you wanted to be completely automatic, you'd have to have a db of callerid info.. some that would route to phone1, some to phone2 .. Then for unknown numbers (or people not yet in the db), they could select which person they wanted (after which, you could add the entry to the db based on whom they've selected and make that the default route for that inbound number).

It's not tough to setup.  Look for info about extensions.conf on the unofficial asterisk wiki

Have fun

Here's an example to build your db (using the internal db, not mysql.. btw, I'm not in front of my box, so there's probably a mistake in here, but it's the basic idea of how I would accomplish what you're looking for)

[default-inbound]

exten =>s,1,Answer

exten =>s,2,DBget(SENDTO=calls/${CALLERIDNUM}) ; Look in db to see if there is an entry for calling #

exten =>s,3,Dial(IAX2/${SENDTO},10) ; I don't know what technology you're using, so I just put IAX2..

exten =>s,103,goto(firsttime,s,1) ; If there was no entry in the db, jump to different context

[firsttime]

exten =>s,1,Background(makeselection) ; "Press 1 for phone1, Press 2 for phone2..blah blah" 

exten =>1,1,DBput(calls/${CALLERIDNUM}=PHONE1) ;Put this in the db so we send this # straight to phone1 next time

exten =>1,2,Dial(IAX2/PHONE1,10) ; Dial the phone (once again, could be SIP or some other technology)

exten =>1,3,Voicemail2(u1234)

exten =>1,4,Hangup

exten =>1,103,Voicemail2(b1234)

exten =>1,104,Hangup

exten =>2,1,DBput(calls/${CALLERIDNUM}=PHONE2)

exten =>2,2,Dial(IAX2/PHONE2,10)

exten =>2,3,Voicemail2(u5678)

exten =>2,4,Hangup

exten =>2,103,Voicemail2(b5678)

exten =>2,104,Hangup

----------

## elvisthedj

 *elajoie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If any of you have experiance hooking your asterisk system up to a VoIP provider for calling to PSTN lines let me know.. Im still a little hazzy with this topic.
> 
> 

 

I was just reading the thread again and noticed that I kinda skipped over the above.  I can try to clear up some of the haze if you have any specific questions.

If you want to practice, you can actually get a free DID (inbound only) from IPKall provided you have an fwd account.  There 's info on how to set it up to connect w/ asterisk (it's sip native, but there is an iax gateway) at the wiki.  You can call out on the PSTN, but only toll free numbers.

----------

## narcis.gratianu

Anyboday knows if i can use the g729 codec with the asterisk distribution in the portage tree ?

Thank you !

----------

## elvisthedj

 *narcis.gratianu wrote:*   

> Anyboday knows if i can use the g729 codec with the asterisk distribution in the portage tree ?
> 
> 

 

Yep  :Smile: 

----------

## narcis.gratianu

narcis.gratianu wrote:

Anyboday knows if i can use the g729 codec with the asterisk distribution in the portage tree ?

Yep 

Thank you!

----------

## netjunkie

I am trying to emerge asterisk on an AMD64 Dual processor machine, and im getting this error.

```
--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: net-misc/asterisk-1.0.9

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "asterisk" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-misc/asterisk-1.0.6-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/asterisk-1.0.7-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/asterisk-1.2.0_beta1 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

# Stefan Knoblich <stkn@gentoo.org> (27 August 2005)

# Asterisk-1.2.0_beta and related ebuilds, still work-in-progress.

# Sangoma Wanpipe drivers, untested (compiles fine on 2.4 and 2.6).

- net-misc/asterisk-1.0.8 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/asterisk-1.0.9 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/asterisk-1.0.5-r2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/asterisk-1.0.9-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

```

The contents of my /etc/portage/package.keywords is as follows:

```

net-misc/asterisk-1.0.9 ~amd64

```

Any ideas why it still wont emerge

----------

